# Child ownership on passport



## Caramac71 (14 June 2014)

We have just bought a horse for our 15 year old daughter.  Can ownership be in her name?  

Also we already have horse insured as she's been on trial to us.  I've asked them to change it to my name as owner but wonder if it should in fact be my daughters name?  I can check with insurance company but I just wondered if anyone knew.


----------



## Equi (14 June 2014)

No, you have to be over 16 to legally own an animal. I would wait for a bit if you really want the passport in her name, but then legally you have to change it over within 30days. They may never ask her DOB so won't know, so it just Depends how much you care about the law. lol


----------



## Shay (14 June 2014)

Ditto - you cannot legally own a horse under 16.  I'm not sure about the insurance but I'd be amazed if they allowed it to be in the name of a minor.  I presume she doesn't pay the premiums!
My daughter is 15 too.  All her horses' passports are in my name.  We might change ownership on her 16th birthday as a present - but right now you'll have to be the owner - at least in name.


----------

